# New from Missouri



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Welcome, I had to look up where Kingston is.
I am on the other side of MO.
Glad to have another Missourian around.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Let's see some photos.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I have some pics of my horses and donks in my stable...tomorrow if it's not so windy, I'm gonna try to get some good snow pics of them. I love horses in the snow! LOL!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!! Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome from Branson...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Meredith 
nice to meet you 
hope you enjoy yourself here


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Photos? I want photos!!!!!
Photos!!!!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Meredith, welcome to the forum!!


----------

